# Comparing Custom Path Tool and "Display on Ground"



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Has anyone else played around with comparing the custom design path tool, and just laying down designs normally? It seems like the only REAL difference is that its easier to put down a lot of the same tile at once with the construction app. It seems super pointless to me that they don't show up on the mini map (most of my town is custom paths, which means i don't get a very cool map view) AND they can be kicked up with the Y button! My whole hope was for the app to at least prevent kicking.

Anyway I was having some trouble when laying down tiles around a bridge. When using "display on ground", the upper corner would NOT fill in. (see photo)




I was reluctant to spend the Nook Miles just to test it out, but I had my boyfriend try it on one of his bridges, and sure enough, the custom design path tool was able to fill in that one random tile.



I actually messed up and put in the wrong tile at first, and it almost seemed like i COULDN'T kick it up OR paint over it... turns out you have to do it from the space directly below it.

If anyone else is willing to experiment, I'm wondering if there's other minor differences.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

You're able to curve custom paths like the regular ones if you place it over an already placed down path. As long as your custom path has one transparent pixel it can go over the default ones like the stone, dirt, etc. You can't curve place on ground paths.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

If you want to have those show up on your map, just put them over your desired path terrain.
Also, if you want them to have the sound effect of said terrain, just follow the instructions Ahri mentioned and it should work like a charm. (At least, that's what I recall reading in another thread.)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Luxen said:


> If you want to have those show up on your map, just put them over your desired path terrain.
> Also, if you want them to have the sound effect of said terrain, just follow the instructions Ahri mentioned and it should work like a charm. (At least, that's what I recall reading in another thread.)


From my experience, the sound effect went away when I put my custom stone/brick path over the existing stone pattern, which completely turned me away from it. I don't get why it doesn't retain the sound effect of the pattern under it.


----------



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahri said:


> You're able to curve custom paths like the regular ones if you place it over an already placed down path. As long as your custom path has one transparent pixel it can go over the default ones like the stone, dirt, etc. You can't curve place on ground paths.


Oh I'm aware. I'm less talking about placing patterns over the default paths, and more talking about the actual "Custom Design" app on the Island Desginer.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Pimmy said:


> Oh I'm aware. I'm less talking about placing patterns over the default paths, and more talking about the actual "Custom Design" app on the Island Desginer.


I mean, that's really the true benefit of it. Don't think there's much else to it besides your fix too.


----------



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

I actually prefer not to use the "overlay on a path" method because I'd have to redraw my pattern to accommodate how the edges would hide some of the design. And that the edges don't go right up to bridges/etc. It would have been nice if the custom design path app was more like a fusion of the path and displayed design behaviors (especially for that many nook miles!)


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahri said:


> From my experience, the sound effect went away when I put my custom stone/brick path over the existing stone pattern, which completely turned me away from it. I don't get why it doesn't retain the sound effect of the pattern under it.


Even if they had a transparent pixel? I could have sworn I still had the sound effect playing when I tried it out with some of the default patterns. Maybe I didn't put them up too close to notice the lack of it.

Hope Nintendo addresses that in a future update and maybe add more features to the Island Designer tool, such as different cliff terrains and suspension bridges.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Even if they had a transparent pixel? I could have sworn I still had the sound effect playing when I tried it out with some of the default patterns. Maybe I didn't put them up too close to notice the lack of it.
> 
> Hope Nintendo addresses that in a future update and maybe add more features to the Island Designer tool, such as different cliff terrains and suspension bridges.


I mean I'm pretty sure I didn't have it, maybe I did something wrong but when I was wearing the strappy heels and I walked over them (it was just stones and it was transparent around them) no clicks were ever heard until I walked back on to the regular stone.


----------



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I mean, that's really the true benefit of it. Don't think there's much else to it besides your fix too.


It's not a benefit though? using the custom path tool is the same result as using the "display on ground" feature. if you're putting your custom path onto an already laid path, you're using "display on ground" so the app is useless.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Pimmy said:


> It's not a benefit though? using the custom path tool is the same result as using the "display on ground" feature. if you're putting your custom path onto an already laid path, you're using "display on ground" so the app is useless.


Maybe not to you? But some people want to curve their paths. Just mentioning it cause you asked for a comparison.


----------



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Maybe not to you? But some people want to curve their paths. Just mentioning it cause you asked for a comparison.


ah, i think there's a misunderstanding here. I don't want to make any comparisons with the OTHER path options (dirt path, brick path, etc) on the island designer app. I'm ONLY talking about any differences between "display on ground" and "Island Desginer > Custom Design". 
If you're talking about the ability to overlay, that is also shared between both of those mechanics. You can use both "display on ground" and "custom design" to apply a transparency design onto a path.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2020)

Pimmy said:


> ah, i think there's a misunderstanding here. I don't want to make any comparisons with the OTHER path options (dirt path, brick path, etc) on the island designer app. I'm ONLY talking about any differences between "display on ground" and "Island Desginer > Custom Design".
> If you're talking about the ability to overlay, that is also shared between both of those mechanics. You can use both "display on ground" and "custom design" to apply a transparency design onto a path.


Okay, I just tested it and you are right.

The one key takeaway is shoving the pattern under bridges then to make it act like the designer app paths like you said, I really can't think of anything else though. I honestly haven't used custom paths much at all so my bad for not knowing fully.

Doesn't look like custom paths alone show up on the map either.


----------



## Pimmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Just tested: the Custom Design path tool works on beaches, same as "display on ground". not very useful information but it is another game design overlap


----------

